# Just a idea



## jar1zx (Oct 1, 2009)

I have 15 years climbing exp. Kinda getting tired of being broke all the time due 2 living in a small town.
Anyone have clue's on what these logging job's (like Helli loggers) pay.
And how some one could get hired.
Would be real helpful if some one in here does this type of work and can give out pro's n con's.

but I'm getting into slow part of my season soon. trying to think of new idea's 
any help would be appreciated


----------



## summit583guy (Oct 15, 2009)

not sure where your from but 99% of heli logging is done on the west coast of british columbia,bc and possibly some down in california. I know here the going rate is $40.00-$60.00 canadian, most companies require a bc fallers license ($10,000 in training), and jobs are few and far between as most logging is still done the conventional way here.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 15, 2009)

jar1zx said:


> I have 15 years climbing exp. Kinda getting tired of being broke all the time due 2 living in a small town.
> Anyone have clue's on what these logging job's (like Helli loggers) pay.
> And how some one could get hired.
> Would be real helpful if some one in here does this type of work and can give out pro's n con's.
> ...



Logging probably wouldn't be your best bet right now. With the down turn in the economy there are plenty of guys looking for work and, since they already know their way around, they tend to get hired first. I know fallers who are driving truck, running skidder, and bumping knots on the landing just to have a job. That, plus the fact that we're starting into winter, means that when a good job comes up, there will be plenty of experienced guys shooting for it.

I'm not trying to discourage you but logging, at least in my area, wouldn't be anything to hang your hat on.


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Oct 31, 2009)

Go for your ISA cert and move to one of the coasts get out out Arkansas.


----------

